# Mystery code at bottom of body tag 43-??



## hoosierhitman (Aug 29, 2017)

*Mystery code at bottom of '65 Lemans body tag ... 43-1SC*

Hi,


1965 Pontiac LeMans Convertible...

I've identified most of the codes on the body tag (see attached), but I cannot tell what the code is that is stamped in the bottom right corner, to the right of the "Body by Fisher" line. 

*** SECOND PHOTO SHOWS A BETTER IMAGE OF THE CODE ***

It appears to read 43-1SC

Does anyone have a clue what this code means ?

Also, my Seat Type Code = "B" which to me is standard Bucket seats (which is what the car has), can someone confirm that single character seat code ?

Thanks


----------



## hoosierhitman (Aug 29, 2017)

After further digging, I found these on this RPO Codes website... would they apply to the 65 Lemans ? If so, what is in the package and why is it prefixed with "43-"


1SC PACKAGE-OPTION 03
1SC SALES PACKAGE

Thanks for helping solve the mystery :}


----------



## hoosierhitman (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, this website provided a GM Master list for the 1SC... 

OptCode = 1SC 
OptCont = 35643
Op = P
OptFam = SPP 
Opt = R
OptNounName = PACKAGE 
OptDesc = OPTION 03 
ActionDat = 980309
Op = M
Re = 1
Ow = E
ActivityStatus = A


I may need to find some sales literature to find out what that Package Option 3 consists of.


----------



## hoosierhitman (Aug 29, 2017)

So lots of views but no additional replies (besides my own investigation results). To close the loop on this, will the PHS documentation provide me the features associated with the Package Option 3 (43-1SC)?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

hoosierhitman said:


> So lots of views but no additional replies (besides my own investigation results). To close the loop on this, will the PHS documentation provide me the features associated with the Package Option 3 (43-1SC)?


The only thing readily available are the Group accessory codes, no Package Options.

Group 3 shows to be letter codes B=rear window defogger, K=dome reading light, and N=roof rail reading lamps.

Group 4 shows to be F=outside remote mirror.

"43-1SC" does not show up as a Sales Code Number or UPC Code Number.

The number does not readily show up as other numbers/codes do, so it is an unknown. Perhaps PHS can be emailed and he may have some idea of what that number/code is. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

*I can't figure it out either*

I found this article about a 65. In it they attempt to decipher the tag. Although it is not a 43-1SC it has a simile format of 44-2 and the fold at motor trend also indicate it is a mystery. 

The link you posted appears to be for newer cars and i am not sure if it is applicable to 65's I will keep looking but I think that if motor trend can't id it we are going o have a hard time with it. 

https://www.hotrod.com/articles/sup...vertible-deserves-concours-level-restoration/


----------

